# the v is terrible this year...



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

went out today. I swear the v sucks this year! I am usually catching by now. talked to a few guys today. not many out at all. 1 float guy said he caught a very small fish on a black jig and maggot and said he heard of someone catching some closer to the mouth this weekend and another guy a fly guy said he walked miles and seen nothing but I still went on my way anyways targeting holes that I knew and trying to learn the new spots created by the floods. I walked miles today and the river was prime conditions! 1 thing was missing tho! steehead!! I didn't see one dang fish and I had visability of 3 ft at least in alot of places. I don't know whats up with the v. I fished the deep spots figuring they were holding deep as they were not spawning or in the runs behind them but got nothing. not even 1 bite or a sucker fish... It might be all this cold weather tho. seen on the news that we should be in the 50's by now and this month is very cold right now compared to last year. even had ice in my guides today and water was icy cold to the touch! if there were any stray steelies hiding along the cutout banks they were prolly lethargic and not biting much. got a few pix tho. here is some of the pix I managed to shoot! enjoy!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Not sure where you were fishing on the V at. The pictures don't look familar to me. We caught 6 fish saturday all on spawn and probably lost that many. We were fishing holes that were about 5 feet deep and a little swifter than most deep holes. But we tried other areas and felt the same way you did. Seen fly fisherman hook fish off and on but I wouldn't say they killed them either. One of the fish we caught was an 8 pound jack that was milking and a 31.25 inch female which had already spawned.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

One thing I love about this forum is getting another persons viewpoint of the same river you have been fishing. I fished the V three times last week and knocked em good every time! I will say the fishing really changed as it got colder. As for the numbers present, there is more steel in there then you can shake a stick at right now. Hang in there Matt!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

The small hen in the "Lost net thread" was taken late in the day out of a run that had been hit hard prior. Appeared to be her first hookup, and she still swims.
I used a Chartreuse yarn egg, on the seam, deep. Egg, small shot, small float (subsurface), I watch the line.
Presentation, presentation, presentation.
R


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Never fished the Vermilion...looks like a beautiful river.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I did okay on the v the other day, went four for four. Use big dumb flies.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well I give my props to all you guys for finding some and catching them! I don't know where all you guys are fishing at on the v but it can't be the same spots as I was at!! The v is usually full of steel and suckers by now but the last 3 times I went out I have not even seen one splash, a fish digging a redd, not a flash of silver or a pod of fish holding. I usually will scare some suckers or a steel while crossing riffles and I haven't seen none of that so far this year. come to think of it I haven't seen any fish activity whatsoever except for 1 sucker I accidently snagged last week. I talked to about 25 guys the last few times out and noone had seen or caught anything except the guy I talked to yesterday. I fished a couple diff spots and I even went fishing up torwards the mouth as common sense you know they have to come from there 1st and nothing. you guys are lucky you found some fish! I am having a hell of a time this year so far! I am almost to the point where I can't wait for summer bass fishing! haha. who knows. maybe we will get a newer run of fish once the weather warms up.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Mar 3, 2010)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Well I give my props to all you guys for finding some and catching them! I don't know where all you guys are fishing at on the v but it can't the same spots as I was at!! The v is usually full of steel and suckers by now but the last 3 times I went out I have not even seen one splash, a fish digging a redd, not flash of silver or a pod of fish holding. I usually will scare some suckers or a steel while crossing riffles and I haven't seen none of that so far this year. come to think of it I haven't seen any fish activity whatsoever except for 1 sucker I accidently snagged last week. I talked to about 25 guys the last few times out and noone had seen or caught anything except the guy I talked to yesterday. I fished a couple diff spots and I even went fishing up torwards the mouth as common sense you know they have to come from there 1st and nothing. you guys are lucky you found some fish! I am having a hell of a time this year so far! I am almost to the point where I can't wait for summer bass fishing! haha. who knows. maybe we will get a newer run of fish once the weather warms up.


I'm in Lorain county also, and I've been having the same luck as you. 

I went this weekend, didn't see a single fish. I also didn't see anyone catch anything, and had a few guys ask me if I was having any luck as we passed each other. We were all doing about the same. 

Of course, when you get online, everyone goes ten fish for ten casts.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> I'm in Lorain county also, and I've been having the same luck as you.
> 
> I went this weekend, didn't see a single fish. I also didn't see anyone catch anything, and had a few guys ask me if I was having any luck as we passed each other. We were all doing about the same.
> 
> Of course, when you get online, everyone goes ten fish for ten casts.


Ya! I am just calling it like I see it. I even had a buddy go out and try the Rocky today and he said it looked the same as the V. Empty


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Ya! I am just calling it like I see it. I even had a buddy go out and try the Rocky today and he said it looked the same as the V. Empty


I know you love the V, but why not move to a different river? I feel like you may have answered that before, but I am just curious!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't have the transportation to get far out east and the v is way closer so it only takes like 15 mins or so away


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

good reason, **** gets expensive thats for sure.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

I fished the V over this past weekend both days and while numbers of fish aren't what they used to be years back, there's still quite a few around for those who enjoy covering some water and working for fish. I found fish near many of the usual spring haunts relatively fast deep water adjacent to spawning areas as well as some in deep holes with good flow. Dead on about the lack of suckers, but that's not what we fish for. 

Those expecting to see a bunch of fish in the shallows like years past at the end of March may be abit out of touch with current weather conditions and how water temperatures have a significant effect on spawning. The past few days, fish have snuck back out on the gravel on most of the streams late in the day when water temps rise abit.

What I enjoyed most was relative solitude. I love seeing negative reports about a river, it makes it easy to choose a nice peaceful place to fish. Terrible I think not. Unseasonably cold that's all.

C510I


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Ya! *I am just calling it like I see it*. I even had a buddy go out and try the Rocky today and he said it looked the same as the V. Empty


Now I admit up front, I'm a relative noobie to steelhead, but I have heard it repeated mutliple times from multiple people that some fishermen (usually fly guys) will not really fish water unless they physically see fish. I was up there a few weeks ago on a trib and my buddy and I walked behind two fly guys who basically watched the water for a few seconds, didn't see any fish, and moved on. We proceeded to hook 2 fish in the run they didn't even bother casting into, me on the fly and my buddy on an egg sack (I lost my fish ). If you are doing this, walking and looking and not casting, even as a noobie I can about guarantee you that you are missing fish that you just can't see. Maybe you are fishing the juicy areas thoroughly, sightings or not, but if not it's highly likely that you're passing by fish. I trout fish in some of the cleanest water to be found in WV a lot, and even with good conditions and polarized glasses I don't see half (or more) of the fish I catch until they attack the fly.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Now I admit up front, I'm a relative noobie to steelhead, but I have heard it repeated mutliple times from multiple people that some fishermen (usually fly guys) will not really fish water unless they physically see fish. I was up there a few weeks ago on a trib and my buddy and I walked behind two fly guys who basically watched the water for a few seconds, didn't see any fish, and moved on. We proceeded to hook 2 fish in the run they didn't even bother casting into, me on the fly and my buddy on an egg sack (I lost my fish ). If you are doing this, walking and looking and not casting, even as a noobie I can about guarantee you that you are missing fish that you just can't see. Maybe you are fishing the juicy areas thoroughly, sightings or not, but if not it's highly likely that you're passing by fish. I trout fish in some of the cleanest water to be found in WV a lot, and even with good conditions and polarized glasses I don't see half (or more) of the fish I catch until they attack the fly.


I think people are getting the wrong idea here. I am in no way talking about fishing the riffles and just for fish I see. most people assume us fly guys just fish riffles and try and snag a fish or something. All I am getting at in this post is I have fished this river for 3 years and you can look back on this forum and find all my posts if you want too that prove that the v is usually full of fish by this time of the year and the numbers of fish are not even close this year compared to any of those years. so to me compared to the last few years this is terrible! truth is yes I am sure there are some fish there but if anything its only fall/winter numbers and not the usual spring time numbers. thats all i am trying to say. and by now the fish are usually shallower and more abundant than this and u usually can plainly see groups of 30inch silver fish splashing around. hell you just about step on them when crossing the river. so of course since you can't see them at all I been targeting the deeper spots. I usually fish deeper all fall and winter so i got the idea down. When out fishing I usually start by drifting or swinging my fly behind a riffle where the run starts to deepen up some and then I take a step down after a few casts moving thrugh the run and into the tailouts all the while trying to target the bubble lines and seams and undercut banks and all that good stuff. I admit the float guys have it alot easier in the deeper slower waters tho especially when its colder and fish aren't chasing streamers and trust me! its a pain in the butt trying to fish 8-10 ft deep slow moving waters with a fly rod and some floating line with a indicator and a few splishots trying to get your flies down fast enough to actaully get a long nice natural drift out of it. its way harder compared to pinning or floating it with some maggots or spawn sacks... Thats why I rather fish the waters in between the shallow riffles and the deeper slow moving stuff.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not getting the wrong idea, I know you are fishing holes, but there is alot more steel in the river right now then you are giving credit. So many so that I am wondering if you are doing as good as me and maybe trying to keep people from coming! Now all kidding aside they are not on gravel at all so you wont spook one when you cross a riff. They arent hanging out in slow deep tailouts either, despite the water temps we are far to late in the season for that. That being said that only leaves one more type or so o water. We fished there just yesterday with a complete newbie pulling three out of the side seam of a fast chute that was little over knee deep. He also lost two others. You could see straight to the bottom of that little chute and it sure apeared there were no fish. You cant see chrome that easy, Thats just how God made em. Hope this helps Matt, and others, if so please be kind and let me know. Thats probably enough info for now though as i will get 5 or 6 nasty pms for this post as it is!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

"side seem of a fast chute that was little over knee deep. He also lost two others. You could see strait to the bottom of that little chute and it sure apeard there were no fish. "

Small word, eh Seth......?
R


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

> I admit the float guys have it alot easier in the deeper slower waters tho especially when its colder and fish aren't chasing streamers and trust me! its a pain in the butt trying to fish 8-10 ft deep slow moving waters with a fly rod and some floating line with a indicator and a few splishots trying to get your flies down fast enough to actaully get a long nice natural drift out of it. its way harder compared to pinning or floating it with some maggots or spawn sacks...


The good ole fly vs. spin/pin guy drama. 

I think each has their benefits and drawbacks. I personally like to use a hammer when pounding the nail, I mean pin....ummmm....I mean hammer. 

I must say I haven't fished the V much, as more eastern tribs are closer to me, but it does sound like from the responses here that the V is holding fish, and they are being landed pretty consistent.

-KSU


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

My theory about why there aren't as many fish this year as last?

Its cold outside. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nfork I wish I was doing as good as you but even if I was I wouldn't lie to everyone just so I was the only one out catching. I would be posting pix like in last years so all in all I still think its a terrible year this year compared to the last 3 years.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> My theory about why there aren't as many fish this year as last?
> 
> Its cold outside.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


The way the weather is looking lately we might have a summer run of Steelies haha


----------



## zwk1987 (Apr 1, 2011)

My cousin from Georgia is in town and we are heading to the V tomorrow, nfork I understand you wouldn't want to give away your honey holes but I was just wondering if you could help "lead us" in the right direction. We fished mill hollow today for a couple hours in the evening and may have been fishing in too deep of water. We were thinking of going to schoepfle tomorrow morning and starting there. Any help would be well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> The good ole fly vs. spin/pin guy drama.
> 
> I think each has their benefits and drawbacks. I personally like to use a hammer when pounding the nail, I mean pin....ummmm....I mean hammer.
> 
> ...


ya holding in the deep spots where you pin guys would be slaying them!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

they were up on the gravel today, got 3 on the swing with a white zonker articulated


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya I haven't been out since then. I will go this week tho. I will see whats up!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> they were up on the gravel today, got 3 on the swing with a white zonker articulated


2 out of my last 3 we're on zonkers, Steel seem to love em right now.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya nevermind its blown out again! haha!


----------

